# Married with young kids and no social life in Dubai??



## ACoz2000 (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi,

I have just moved from Abu Dhabi to Dubai with my wife and two children (both girls 2yrs and 3 mths), we haven;t yet found the courage to try out baby sitting services in Dubai... has anyone used a baby sitter service and how was the general experience?

Its not easy to meet new people and enjoy life in Dubai without getting out of the front door.. any similar couples around? We cannot be the only ones surely!!!


----------



## Grantley (Oct 6, 2008)

We are currently in Doha, but face the same issue. Here we either use our maid to sit, or if you are on a compound, wander about looking for an older teen? They're usually keen to earn some extra cash...


----------



## White Heat (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi,
Almost exactly the same situation... two boys 2 yrs and 4 mths, can anyone recommend a company?

Thanks


----------



## **KK** (Sep 18, 2008)

We are in the same position, and we are not so brave to call an agency anf leave my daughter with a completely extranger... :S
We are very bored!


----------



## liquid8urn (Oct 7, 2008)

We will be in the same situation when we get there (young daughter) so what I suggest is we get to know each other and then maybe we can babysit each other's kids!  I assume that a lot of families are doing this, I wouldn't trust an agency either, not at the beginning anyway...


----------



## White Heat (Apr 2, 2008)

liquid8urn said:


> We will be in the same situation when we get there (young daughter) so what I suggest is we get to know each other and then maybe we can babysit each other's kids!  I assume that a lot of families are doing this, I wouldn't trust an agency either, not at the beginning anyway...


I completely agree, at least when people have kids of a similar age you get to know what the problems are, and how to solve them. We don't want to go out a lot, but it would be nice once a month to go and see a film or something. We are living in Mirdif.
Suggest we get together with all the kids, so that we won't be complete strangers.


----------



## JunFan (May 20, 2008)

We've four kids and live in Mirdif. We love it when family come over so we've got someone to babysit. Thought the other day it's almost worth paying for a family member to fly over for a few weeks just so you can enjoy going out!


----------



## NATS (Sep 17, 2008)

oh my i think i will be in a similar situation...son 21 months and daughther 3yrs 5 months....no relatives in dubai to babysit!


----------



## greatexpectations (Aug 5, 2008)

us too.....

based in marina though...

will try and arrange a meet up for next weekend!


----------



## Smiles:-) (Mar 5, 2008)

greatexpectations said:


> us too.....
> 
> based in marina though...
> 
> will try and arrange a meet up for next weekend!


Same here. No family here to sit for us. We are at Discovery Gardens. Anyone in this area?


----------



## Andyshiv (Aug 5, 2008)

We too are in the same boat. I'm not yet in Dubai (hope to join dh at Christmas) and have secured a villa in Ajman (sp)?

We have three children ages 2, 1 and 8 weeks. Boy and two girls.

I'm not planning to put the two eldest into playschool anytime soon so am hoping to meet up with other mums during the day.

I would also be happy to babysit for anyone as I fully appreciate the worry in finding babysitters for children.


----------



## c.rupp (Mar 5, 2008)

Hello 

We have a 15month old and found ourselves in the same position.

I found the following options:

- Ask a friend to babysit

- Another friend supplied us with a list of babysitters that are students or work as teacher assitants during the day and babysit after hours and weekends.
She's used all of them so they come recommended and it does not feel like a complete stranger in a way. (If you send me a PM I can give you a few numbers).

- Cleaning companies with a babysitting section all their nannies are trained and registered according to the website. The only hangup you have to book 4 - 5 days in advance and they only start from 20h00. The rates differ but in general from 35 AED per hour excluding the their taxi money home you have to supply.

We only started looking into this last week so we haven't used option 2 & 3 but I made contact with some of the babysitters on the list.

There might be another option I heard about a evening babysitting place where you can drop the kids to play etc. and collect later. Will keep you updated if they start.

Hope this will help.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Andyshiv said:


> We too are in the same boat. I'm not yet in Dubai (hope to join dh at Christmas) and have secured a villa in Ajman (sp)?
> 
> We have three children ages 2, 1 and 8 weeks. Boy and two girls.
> 
> ...


Look forward to meeting when you arrive. We are on the border of Sharjah/Ajman.
My kids are a little older ( well 1st 2 are)
11, 91/2 & 2


----------



## CarolineH (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi, my family and I (husband, 4 yr old son and baby due in Feb!) have been in Dubai 2 weeks and have just moved to The Lakes. 
If anyone is nearby and wants to meet up and form a bit of a social/babysitting network we would be interested...


----------



## littlemissconfused (Jul 14, 2008)

*me too*

hello,
i've also have only been here 2 weeks, I am in tecom (although havent been very far so could be anywhere)
i have a 15 month old and a 2 month old both girls and am considering using an agency shortly for a night out so any recommendations welcome. most places suggest asking friends etc, all very well if you have any (how sad does that sound) i cant possibly stay in until my parents visit in feb!
i would also happily babysit for someone in return for the same. might actually be nice to go out once in a while! 



CarolineH said:


> Hi, my family and I (husband, 4 yr old son and baby due in Feb!) have been in Dubai 2 weeks and have just moved to The Lakes.
> If anyone is nearby and wants to meet up and form a bit of a social/babysitting network we would be interested...


----------



## Andyshiv (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi sgilli3,

Look forward to meeting you also. Would be nice to thank you in person for all the advice you have given me re villas, schools etc.

My visa has come through now so I could be arriving before Christmas/New Yr.

Not really looking forward to it but hey ho tis something we have to do.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

The parents posting on this thread should look at Great Expectation's thread about a meet up for families on 21st November.

-


----------



## greatexpectations (Aug 5, 2008)

CarolineH said:


> Hi, my family and I (husband, 4 yr old son and baby due in Feb!) have been in Dubai 2 weeks and have just moved to The Lakes.
> If anyone is nearby and wants to meet up and form a bit of a social/babysitting network we would be interested...


Hi Caroline, we're just up the road from you in the Marina...

You around on Friday?


----------



## littlemissconfused (Jul 14, 2008)

ok ladies and gents,
I have been giving this some serious thought.
I am thinking about starting a babysitting network. I 'think' it will work like this.
You give me your details, location etc and everyone tells me one date in each month they would like a babysitter. I arrange for someone else in that network to babysit for you. In return you babysit one night a month. 
So everyone gets one night out and babysits once each month. Ideally it would be someone as local to you as possible However may not be the person you babysit for/have babysit. Then we all get a night out' meet people and have our littleones looked after by likeminded people. If anyone is interested pm me and I'll see if there is enough interest and I'll start organising starting from december.
Laura interested


----------



## ricardo blue (Jun 6, 2007)

ACoz2000 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have just moved from Abu Dhabi to Dubai with my wife and two children (both girls 2yrs and 3 mths), we haven;t yet found the courage to try out baby sitting services in Dubai... has anyone used a baby sitter service and how was the general experience?
> 
> Its not easy to meet new people and enjoy life in Dubai without getting out of the front door.. any similar couples around? We cannot be the only ones surely!!!


Seems to be a business opportunity for someone here!

Ricardo


----------



## CarolineH (Nov 12, 2008)

greatexpectations said:


> Hi Caroline, we're just up the road from you in the Marina...
> 
> You around on Friday?


Hi, so sorry for not replying, was off work last week and new home does not yet have internet!


----------



## CarolineH (Nov 12, 2008)

littlemissconfused said:


> ok ladies and gents,
> I have been giving this some serious thought.
> I am thinking about starting a babysitting network. I 'think' it will work like this.
> You give me your details, location etc and everyone tells me one date in each month they would like a babysitter. I arrange for someone else in that network to babysit for you. In return you babysit one night a month.
> ...


Hi, I think that sounds like a fab idea. We don't have any family visiting until New Year and it seems so long to wat for a night out! If you go ahead with a baby sitting group then count me in! You're at the marina right? If you want to meet up then let me know if you need a sitter as I will happily help out.
Caroline


----------



## littlemissconfused (Jul 14, 2008)

CarolineH said:


> Hi, I think that sounds like a fab idea. We don't have any family visiting until New Year and it seems so long to wat for a night out! If you go ahead with a baby sitting group then count me in! You're at the marina right? If you want to meet up then let me know if you need a sitter as I will happily help out.
> Caroline


Hi there, our family arent over until februray either so it would be a long wait otherwise! Would be good to meet up, I'm in Tecoms. If you are needing someone to babysit before the relatives arrive just give me a shout. 
A few people responded about the babysitting network so hopefully with a bit more interest I can get that of the ground too then we can all benefit from a well earned night out!
I'm PM you my details if you want to get in touch.
Laura


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I think a babysitting network sounds like a great idea. Good luck! 


-


----------



## Mayapatel (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi i have just moved from the Uk to Dubai in Tecom. Today is my third day. I have two Girls one is 4 and the other is two and am looking for friends. I know its early days but want to make friends first as i know it can be hard. If you would like to meet up let me know






littlemissconfused said:


> hello,
> i've also have only been here 2 weeks, I am in tecom (although havent been very far so could be anywhere)
> i have a 15 month old and a 2 month old both girls and am considering using an agency shortly for a night out so any recommendations welcome. most places suggest asking friends etc, all very well if you have any (how sad does that sound) i cant possibly stay in until my parents visit in feb!
> i would also happily babysit for someone in return for the same. might actually be nice to go out once in a while!


----------



## milkshake2044 (Mar 23, 2009)

hi there

i will be moving to DUbai in october and have a 2 year old daughter. don't think i could leave her with anyone but my mum so will have to regularly fly out. 
i am planning on putting her in nyrsery for a few days. does anyone know of any decent ones in Jumeriah/marina area? we will be moving to Dubai marina

thanks




greatexpectations said:


> us too.....
> 
> based in marina though...
> 
> will try and arrange a meet up for next weekend!


----------



## TheDriver (Aug 12, 2009)

milkshake2044 said:


> hi there
> 
> i will be moving to DUbai in october and have a 2 year old daughter. don't think i could leave her with anyone but my mum so will have to regularly fly out.
> i am planning on putting her in nyrsery for a few days. does anyone know of any decent ones in Jumeriah/marina area? we will be moving to Dubai marina
> ...


Hi,

There is one in the Marina, in Marina Walk just above the Marina Pharmacy and another one in JBR in Sadaf 2.


----------



## milkshake2044 (Mar 23, 2009)

TheDriver said:


> Hi,
> 
> There is one in the Marina, in Marina Walk just above the Marina Pharmacy and another one in JBR in Sadaf 2.


great. thanks. don't suppose you know the name of the one above the pharmacy in dubai marina?

thanks again


----------



## Mayapatel (Apr 8, 2009)

I have just moved from Abu Dhabi to Dubai with my wife and two children (both girls 2yrs and 3 mths), we haven;t yet found the courage to try out baby sitting services in Dubai... has anyone used a baby sitter service and how was the general experience?

Its not easy to meet new people and enjoy life in Dubai without getting out of the front door.. any similar couples around? We cannot be the only ones surely!!![/QUOTE]


----------



## Mayapatel (Apr 8, 2009)

Mayapatel said:


> I have just moved from Abu Dhabi to Dubai with my wife and two children (both girls 2yrs and 3 mths), we haven;t yet found the courage to try out baby sitting services in Dubai... has anyone used a baby sitter service and how was the general experience?
> 
> Its not easy to meet new people and enjoy life in Dubai without getting out of the front door.. any similar couples around? We cannot be the only ones surely!!!


[/QUOTE]

Hi

We have just moved from the Uk to Dubai with our two children (both girls 2 and 4) NS We are in the exact situation. I live in the Tecom area if you wife would like to meet up let me know. Back in the Uk we are used to go out alot, but for the first time here we ae stuck indoors.


----------



## Mayapatel (Apr 8, 2009)

fatimafq said:


> hi i live in the greens which is quite near the tecom area, i am mother to a 18 month old running playgroup twice a week. it helps your child socially and intellectually.you can meet other mums n kids from the community.if interested pls let me know.my


I would be interested, could you let me have some more details please


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Ladies - it is not wise to post your full names, names & ages of children and your location on a public message board. 

-


----------



## Mayapatel (Apr 8, 2009)

Mayapatel said:


> I would be interested, could you let me have some more details please


Please could you PM me with your contact details


----------



## catmul777 (May 16, 2009)

we will be in the same position in 8 weeks when we move out. ive read some positive stories, but all a bit risky for my liking.


----------



## manaj (Jun 7, 2009)

hi, almost same situation (moved from abu to dubai),our 'little' girl is ten, any others with girls similar age who would like to meet up/socialise?, we're in JLT?


----------

